# Metalic smell in battery chamber



## xstrid3rx (21/12/16)

Hi all so I have an h-priv with 2 sets of married batteries that I rotate I've had this setup for about six month .

Recently I have become paranoid

Not sure why but I'm so worried about blowing my face off .

Back on to topic

I've noticed that the battery chamber on the mod has a metallic smell to it is this something to be concerned about ?

Also I've noticed some brownish marks on the battery under the wrapping is that just the wrapping coming a bit loose or is there some other issue there .

Sorry if this all seems a bit silly but hopefully you guys can put my mind at ease here .


Thanks again


----------



## xstrid3rx (21/12/16)

Here a pic of the Marks on the batteries


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Here a pic of the Marks on the batteries


My batteries have those happen as well. It can be heat or a bit of juice or a number of things. Mine never get hotter than usual so it seems "normal" to me by now that its a thing that happens to battery wraps that are thin or lightly coloured. My VTC5's and 25r's look like that. If it bothers you buy some darker wraps and replace those.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kareem (22/12/16)

The metallic smell is from the batteries. Had the same issue. Stopped using it as it didn't hold charge well anymore 

Sent from my SM-J120F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

I agree with @Gazzacpt , first step is to re-wrap those batteries, you can find wraps at most vendors these days (if you don't want superhero ones Vape King has a nice selection of plain colours). It's really easy to do so don't be intimidated. Just some advice, take off any rings that you might be wearing when you do it 

Batteries tend to emit smells, and if you're paranoid they could be more pronounced in your mind than in RL. Once they have been re-wrapped, just keep an eye on them and check for over-heating, but if they are behaving normally, treat them normally.

I went through a paranoid stage myself (I had dreams of my KBox turning into a mech, and I was quickly trying to run Ohm's law through my head while the device is heating in my hand), so I think that's normal. It's also better than not being concerned at all. The H-Priv has lots of safety features, so it should look after you unless you're batteries are obviously dangerous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xstrid3rx (22/12/16)

Thanks all well I haven't noticed anything odd with the batteries they charge to 4.2 and when I stick them in the charger when flat they normally sit at about 3.28 i have never felt them hot . Warm at most the metallic smell is only inside the chamber so it could be normal I guess will see about the re wrapping thanks again for all the advice


----------

